# Rolex 3121



## Timr90 (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi guys, can anyone help me find out a bit about my newest part of my collection. I believe it to be a 1930s Rolex 3121 but am not quite sure, I'll get the case open and get some more pics on here. Thanks for the help


----------



## Timr90 (Aug 1, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2016)

wow.. its seen some life :thumbsup:


----------

